# Your favorite songs.



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

So I stop cluttering the unconventional crush thread with youtube videos, how about a thread about music? 

What do you like? What do you hate? What's your biggest musical guilty pleasure? 

Share your favorite song, via youtube!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like all kinds of music except for Rap. Still listen to a lot of *oldie* especially late 60's to early 70's. I will have to get back with you later with actual songs.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a starter, I'm a huge fan of the one hit wonder band "Marcy Playground". They're best known for their hit Sex and Candy, then they basically dropped off of the face of the earth. I love the vocalist, John Wozniak, however, so I followed the band until they broke.

Here's a couple of my favorites. These might not be to everyone's taste, but they're worth sharing.

Opium





No One's Boy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff Buckley's- Hallelujah





Evanescance's- My Immortal





Bonnie Raitt's -i cant make you love me





Those are the ones right off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

God I hate YouTube!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That being said, I turned a number of people at the last forum I frequented on to the Jeff Buckley.  It is by far my favorite version of this much-covered song, including Leonard Cohen's original.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm no fan of youtube either, but it is a way to embed a song without uploading it to a filesharing site. *Shrug*. 

I love that Jeff Buckley song, but as for H.I.M. I'd have to say Buried Alive by Love or Vampire Heart as my favorite. Oh oh! And Prelude to Tragedy (I Love You).


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> God I hate YouTube!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That being said, I turned a number of people at the last forum I frequented on to the Jeff Buckley. It is by far my favorite version of this much-covered song, including Leonard Cohen's original.


Grrr I just noticed that.. I'll edit it and get friendly versions.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

My life is like a beach boys album 

I went form  FUN FUN FUN to GO GRANNY GO.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Another favorite.

Elliott Smith - Waltz #2.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Grrr I just noticed that.. I'll edit it and get friendly versions.


Don't worry about it. I despise YouTube for their refusal to police themselves to prevent entire movies (many not even on DVD yet) being uploaded in 9-minute chunks. The crappy quality of the video and the tiny window are merely minor annoyances. Momentary rant, and not worth bothering yourself over.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My musical tastes run to instrumentals (I can count the vocal works I like almost on one hand). Primarily, I listen to classical guitar, symphonic works, and almost anything by Chet Atkins or Les Paul.

About the only vocalists I can listen to are Roy Orbison and Mary Ford. And a couple of jazz singers.

How out of step can one person be?   

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

jmiked said:


> My musical tastes run to instrumentals (I can count the vocal works I like almost on one hand). Primarily, I listen to classical guitar, symphonic works, and almost anything by Chet Atkins or Les Paul.
> 
> About the only vocalists I can listen to are Roy Orbison and Mary Ford. And a couple of jazz singers.
> 
> ...


Wellll....... you might at least be cognizant of Les Paul and Mary Ford's godson.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with instrumentals, I like the works of Bach, Beethoven and Purcell myself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> My life is like a beach boys album
> 
> I went form FUN FUN FUN to GO GRANNY GO.


Hahahahah, good one, Tessa!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything from Dylan's "Blood On The Tracks" album except "Meet Me In The Morning". "Simple Twist Of Fate" is personnaly meaningful and always prompts an emotional reaction.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think they have any of my favorites on YouTube. Would you settle for a scratchy old recording?

All The Things You Are (Helen Forrest)

The link should open your media player.
​


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff

Still sounds good after all these years.

Tessa


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> Still sounds good after all these years.


Not bad at all - considering it was recorded sixty-seven years ago on wax.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wellll....... you might at least be cognizant of Les Paul and Mary Ford's godson.


Cognizant of, yes. Listen to, no.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Cognizant of, yes. Listen to, no.
> 
> Mike


Seriously? You don't listen to Steve Miller at all? Alice Cooper has repeatedly called him the "greatest working guitarist." Given that Alice has worked with and known a lot of folks and he places Miller above people like Page, Clapton, Vai, Van Halen and Emmett, that's pretty high praise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Surely y'all realize I can't pick a "favorite" song. There are too many variable factors: Am I drunk or sober? Who am I with? Indoor or outdoor? Weather? Month? Did I just leave a funeral or am I on my way to a birthday party? Pot or rum or nothing?

My Favorite Song


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Alice Cooper .....


Who? 

But seriously, most of those guys seem to run scales, not play guitar. My criteria is that if you normally sing on a piece and play guitar on it as well, then you're not a real guitarist. You may be a singer/guitar player, but you aren't a guitarist, regardless of how well you play. Jerry Reed was the only exception; he was one of the most talented guitar players to ever come down the turnpike.

Of course, I'm using _my_ definitions here. 

Off the top of my head, I can think of only two people currently active that do vocals and also play guitar that I would consider players to listen to: George Benson and John Pizzarelli. Both of those guys have mostly admitted that they sing because you mostly can't make a good living being a guitarist these days (except in the classical genre, where you can do very well indeed).

If I seem dismissive of people you like to listen to, sorry; just remember my previous statement: I don't like to listen to vocals. Never have, with the exceptions listed previously and a few others such as Maria Callas and Kiri Te Kanawa. I've played guitar for over 50 years and never felt the urge to break into song.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

On Broadway


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I am a golden God.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

John Prine in my all time favorite! 

also great:
Allison Krauss with and without Union Station
Iris Dement
Lyle Lovett
& Chris Issak

and vintage country such as: Patsy, Johnny, Dolly and Hank.

I also love that Jeff Buckly version of Hallelujah and there is also a great version by K.D. Lang.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

"Listen to Your Heart" by DHT. A group from denmark?...remade the song and now its gone techno. Its pretty catchy.
If you see an asian teen driving in a small car pretend-raving and listening to this song in SinCity.....Its most likely me. My brother just shakes his head and puts his earphones on when this songs starts to play from my cd player.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Octochick said:


> John Prine in my all time favorite!
> 
> also great:
> Allison Krauss with and without Union Station
> ...


For those of you who love Buckley's "Hallelujah", GO CHECK OUT Brandi Carlile's version. No hype, it's very good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=697Ci672Mww

This one has Brandi explaining how she came to sing the song & why - worth it to see, very short
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxOXc3_iBQ4&feature=related

Octochick -

Given your lists of favorite musicians, you might want to consider this cruise for your next vacation. I'm going on it this year. http://www.cayamo.com/

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll start off with my favorite song (Falling Snow) from my favorite album (Ashes Against The Grain) by Agalloch. As far as I'm concerned music doesn't get any more beautiful than this, some might find it to be a bit harsh, especially when the vocals kick in (1:21 into the song).






With Ravenous Hunger from Volcano by Satyricon


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> On Broadway


Nice... not much guitar playing.

This is more my style:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

jmiked..if you like guitar you have to check out Trace Bundy!!! Awesome on guitar.

http://www.tracebundy.com/YouTube.html

As for my style of music: I love just about everything to some extent. But my all time favorites are the old country favorites, as someone else mentioned earlier, Dolly Parton, George Jones, Johnny Cash. My dad and his brothers played country music for years and was the opening act for these guys on more than one occasion. I grew up around them. Probably why I love them so much.
But seriously, take a couple minutes to check out Trace. He is really good and an awesome guy as well


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know if I've been under a rock or what, but I just discovered these guys today and they are amazing.

They also have a CD:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know if I've been under a rock or what, but I just discovered these guys today and they are amazing.
> 
> They also have a CD:


I saw these guys one night this week on TV and they *are* awesome. Didn't realize they had a CD!

I love musci but Il Divo is one of my favorite. I don't know how to do the You Tube thingy though


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I really enjoyed ^^^^ that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I heard them on the radio for the first time today and came home and looked them up. I'm so glad I did! I watched several of their youtube videos and just had to buy the CD (It's the top selling holiday album on both itunes and Amazon) Actually, I downloaded it from itunes and got 3 bonus tracks (a little extra, but worth it). If you liked the end of the video, you need the bonus tracks.

*Linda*, there's a youtube button on the Post Reply page (kinda like inserting a link or picture)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I heard them on the radio for the first time today and came home and looked them up. I'm so glad I did! I watched several of their youtube videos and just had to buy the CD (It's the top selling holiday album on both itunes and Amazon) Actually, I downloaded it from itunes and got 3 bonus tracks (a little extra, but worth it). If you liked the end of the video, you need the bonus tracks.
> 
> *Linda*, there's a youtube button on the Post Reply page (kinda like inserting a link or picture)


Duh  I see the You Tube buttom right in front of my face! Thanks luv.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Straight No Chasers was EXACTLY what I needed this evening.  My job today is about TCE, DCE, vinyl chlorides, volitale organic compounds; fun stuff.  Now, if you'll all excuse me, I think I'll go watch Wizard of Oz.  Have a great evening


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what I like right this instant : "Troublemaker" by Weezer... anybody that can rhyme "Marrying a (female dog), having seven kids" is gifted. Sorry it can't be embedded


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, Scott ... Embedding Disabled.

I wish I could post some of my favorites, but they are almost impossible to find. I've always loved folk music and my favorite album is _Tear Down the Walls_ by Vince Martin and Fred Neil. It's the only album they ever made together, although they sang together a lot. Fred Neil did the title song for Midnight Cowboy.

I long ago destroyed the vinyl album, but finally found it on CD.

Leon Bibb is another favorite. He also only made one album. His brother Eric made several albums, but I don't have any of them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

In keeping with my reputation as an eccentric, here are two of my favorite guitar pieces, as performed by one of the rising young stars, Ana Vidovic from Croatia:


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I just thought of a song that's much more in line with what others have posted. It's my favorite opening theme song from an anime ever. The song is Duvet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess Straight No Chaser is okay. But if we're going to go there, then I have to insist that THIS classic blows them away:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess Straight No Chaser is okay. But if we're going to go there, then I have to insist that THIS classic blows them away:


BJ, you are too funny. I have not heard that in forever. Used to watch that show with my oldest years ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I used to watch it in my late 20's. It came on right before _Jeopardy!_ and made a nice warm-up.


----------

